# AVG 8 Problem



## shipboard (May 23, 2007)

I have recently developed a problem when I try to update the latest AVG Free edition. everytime I connect I receive the message failed to connect to the update server. I am using IE 7 and my antispyware is Adaware. I have been using the two together for several months with no problem. I have uninstalled and re installed a couple of times but the problem persists. When I have done the uninstall I have checked in regedit to ensure that all the files have been removed. I have also turned off my firewall (Comodo) to no avail. I might add I have more or less the same configuration on my other computer and am encountering no problems whatsoever. Can anyone help?

Thank you.
Shipboard


----------

